# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Xin tài liệu, sổ tay hướng dẫn gia công 2d làm dao trên jdpaint và artcam

## iphonex

E tìm khắp google k có. bác nào có tài liệu hướng dẫn jdpaint và artcam gia công 2d làm về ngành quảng cáo k ạ

----------


## vanlam1102

a tìm bên a vuthanhcnc ( Vũ Thành ) a ấy dạy bằng video rất hay.
mà nếu a chỉ muốn cắt 2D em thấy artcam cũng dễ hơn. thậm chí bác chịu khó tra từ điển, tự mò lần 2 lần cũng chạy được.

----------


## iphonex

Video bác vũ thành phần Toolpath làm dao mình thấy hướng dẫn k chi tiết và khó vì mình mới vào nghề nên cảm nhận chưa tốt.  Bạn nào có bài hướng dẫn or cho mình xin fb trao đổi. mình cảm ơn

----------


## vanlam1102

nếu bác thấy khó bác cài thêm phần mềm cimco ( mô phỏng đường dao ), cứ xuất dao rồi mô phỏng, làm đi làm lại chục lần là biết ngay, thằng artcam phần Toolpath em thấy cũng dễ mà. nếu là 2D bác nên tìm hiểu thêm về corel và AutoCAD. em nghĩ bộ 3 đó là bác thoải mái cắt 2D

----------

